

Windows Kernel Exploit using @font-face in Internet Explorer - blasdel
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/Bulletin/MS09-065.mspx

======
blasdel
See: [http://neugierig.org/software/chromium/notes/2009/01/web-
fon...](http://neugierig.org/software/chromium/notes/2009/01/web-fonts.html)

------
charlesmarshall
so thats how typekit are going to make money ;)

